# How many Android phone users do we have ?



## nukeadmin

I have spoken to an Android software developer and they would be able to port across the iCampsites app if there were enough of a market for it and (if i paid enough lol)

But I need to know how many Facts members actually own Android OS Phones. Please answer the survey


----------



## DABurleigh

Yes, I thought porting wouldn't be too difficult as there is a large duplication between iPhone and Android apps.

Count me in as the first purchaser, Dave 

And watch Android user numbers grow exponentially from April with the release of the phones announced at Barcelona a little while ago. The costs and tariffs for these phones are better value than the iPhone (ain't competition a wonderful thing) and the phones themselves address the iPhone's shortcomings.

Dave


----------



## nukeadmin

lol don't count your chickens just yet Dave, need to know there is a market enough to justify the app development costs, another issue is Android Market doesn't have a web front end apparently according to developers so harder to market and link to etc

Apparently the code base is completely different for Android V iPhone Os, the reason for the duplication is just that developers have the idea of the app and just make a new version for a growing market


----------



## DABurleigh

As to your first point, true, though given the slice other people take out of the price the iPhone way, I would have thought you would prefer the Android situation, given the existence and penetration of MHF/ODB.

"Unlike the iPhone App store, there is no requirement that Android apps be acquired from Android Market. Android apps may be obtained from any source including a developer's own website."

Dave


----------



## nukeadmin

interesting Dave, yes that does have a big bearing on the path as apples 30% cut does rankle somewhat !


----------



## nukeadmin

based on what you mentioned Dave, I still reckon I would need around 40 potential sales (based on same £5.99 sale price) to give me enough support to press on with the idea and hence reduce my risk, I would need a beta tester also as I don't have an Android phone and so would not be able to test it (Don't expect the latter will be a problem though  )


----------



## Terryg

Nuke,

I would be very interested in the iCampsites app on the Android platform as I will not be moving to iPhone. 

Terryg


----------



## DABurleigh

Dave,

1) In estimating Android sales, take account of the difference between the iPhone interest expressed and iCampsites sales/ sales trajectory.

2) If HTC or Google haven't announced an Enterprise Android phone with sliding keyboard (still high res full screen) by the time Vodafone sell the HTC Desire (early April) I will be buying one.
http://shop.vodafone.co.uk/shop/coming-soon/mobile-phones
http://www.htc.com/www/product/desire/specification.html
Free (expensive) phone, Vodafone (best coverage and overseas Passport option & per diem data rates) unlimited web and texts, 600min, £40 accessories for £35pm 24months. Or buy phone and Vodafone SIM only as above £20 but 12 months only.

3) In which case I'd be happy to beta test an MHF/ODB Android campsite app. Alison also comes free as a bonus. She breaks anything electronic or software based just by looking at it, as she lacks even a single neuron of empathy for such inanimate things and like most females cannot understand why they don't work by telepathy as females do it all the time.

Dave


----------



## DABurleigh

nukeadmin said:


> interesting Dave, yes that does have a big bearing on the path as apples 30% cut does rankle somewhat !


Oh yes, I meant to say. Full marks to Apple for seeing the opportunity of using the open systems approach, though clearly they insist on it being a closed system with Apple at the top creaming off everyone's work! :twisted:

It strikes me Apple is shifting from trying to sell hardware (but losing to the PC brigade) to getting their income from controlling the sale of MEDIA to be USED on their uncompetitive hardware.

Frankly this is largely what their iSanitaryTowel product is about. Getting a kickback on all the media people buy to read/play on it!

Dave

PS I should have pointed out in the Vodafone "Coming Phones" webpage I referenced that ALL their phones here are Android


----------



## nukeadmin

I agree that Apple def seem to be aligning themselves more to being a media distributor nowadays based on their bespoke hardware, but regardless of that the iPhone interface is extremely good and the appstore is superb at what it does i.e. supplying very cheap software tools for every use imaginable at ridiculously competitive pricing with one touch installation and purchase making it foolproof to use.

Yes they do cream off the top and yes they cream far too much off as well, and make it sooo difficult to get an app on the app store in the first place due to their so restrictive approval process and more and more they are getting into censorship as well so will be interesting to see where it leads

oh and aside from this only 6 possible Android sales so far


----------



## DABurleigh

Some facts about Android and iPhone.

Android outsells iPhone.
The number of Android apps is doubling every 4 months.
Android app purchases are tripling every 4 months.
Android apps are openly available, with 100% of the sale going to the app developer.

Dave


----------



## nukeadmin

lol some facts about motorhome facts members who own Android based phones and want to buy an icampsites app

1. Only 6 so far have voted yes
2. not viable at this time if current votes anything to go by


----------



## DABurleigh

Sourpuss


----------



## nukeadmin

lol never mind Dave

in the meantime have you seen this site http://www.getjar.com/ x platform app store


----------



## DABurleigh

No, but look forward to iCampsites being there.


----------



## trevd01

Eight now...

I really like my HTC Hero from BT Mobile (if you have the top BT Broadband package you can get a cracking deal on one). Runs on the Vodafone network, plus unlimited BT+ Fon WiFi.


----------



## DABurleigh

You can rely on Murvi owners to know a good deal when they see one 

Dave


----------



## lucy2

nukeadmin said:


> I have spoken to an Android software developer and they would be able to port across the iCampsites app if there were enough of a market for it and (if i paid enough lol)
> 
> But I need to know how many Facts members actually own Android OS Phones. Please answer the survey


 Whats a Android os phone please


----------



## DABurleigh

Android OS:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Android_(operating_system)

iPhone OS:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IPhone

Bet you wished you never asked! 

Here's another way of looking at the poll result. On the basis of extrapolating from an MHF poll, that worthy predictor of fact and behaviour, there is only a miniscule 0.02% of MHF members that DON'T own an Android phone 

Dave


----------



## lucy2

DABurleigh said:


> Android OS:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Android_(operating_system)
> 
> iPhone OS:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IPhone
> 
> Bet you wished you never asked!
> 
> Here's another way of looking at the poll result. On the basis of extrapolating from an MHF poll, that worthy predictor of fact and behaviour, there is only a miniscule 0.02% of MHF members that DON'T own an Android phone
> 
> Dave


 Thanks but still no wiser, Is a Nokia E71 a android os phone???


----------



## DABurleigh

No. You know, I ought to get Google and Wiki commission 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nokia_E71

Dave


----------



## bungy69

count me in too

just got delivery of my new HTC Desire on t-mobile - wonderful piece of kit!!

cant vote though as i have less than 5 posts - more of a lurker :?


----------



## DABurleigh

Well I think that means you can't PM, but I would be VERY interested in how you find the on-screen keyboard. That remains my only reservation about the HTC Desire, purely because I am a heavy text input phone user.

Dave


----------



## DABurleigh

Oh, I tried out the HTC Desire's on-screen keyboard a couple of days ago. I was very pleasantly surprised and did not hesitate ordering one. I like the tactile feedback when a key was touched.

I see a few MHFers have also ordered this Android phone.

Dave


----------



## riverboat2001

i'm currently an N97 user, but thinking that Nokia just aren't as innovative anymore.

Think my next phone will probably be an android one.


----------



## DABurleigh

I got this:
http://shop.vodafone.co.uk/shop/mobile-phone/htc-desire?WT_ref=INT-Hmpg-Lyr2-Pym-Phns-15
free phone on £30 per month, 600 mins, unlimited texts, web, Vodafone Passport to use inclusive mins when roaming abroad, Vodafone best coverage and fixed daily rate for internet when abroad.

Oh, for any iPhone fans, don't forget to click on customer reviews within the webpage above 

Dave


----------



## chiily

DABurleigh said:


> Oh, I tried out the HTC Desire's on-screen keyboard a couple of days ago. I was very pleasantly surprised and did not hesitate ordering one. I like the tactile feedback when a key was touched.
> 
> I see a few MHFers have also ordered this Android phone.
> 
> Dave


Just received my HTC Desire, a must for Murvi owners . The official phone and all that. The Desire is a great smartphone much better than the iPhone I tried.

I voted yes.


----------



## ianhibs

DABurleigh said:


> I got this:
> http://shop.vodafone.co.uk/shop/mobile-phone/htc-desire?WT_ref=INT-Hmpg-Lyr2-Pym-Phns-15
> free phone on £30 per month, 600 mins, unlimited texts, web, Vodafone Passport to use inclusive mins when roaming abroad, Vodafone best coverage and fixed daily rate for internet when abroad.
> 
> Oh, for any iPhone fans, don't forget to click on customer reviews within the webpage above
> 
> Dave


Dave - I did look at your link but could not see any reference to roaming abroad. However, I did see a daily charge for internet browsing of 50p. So really we're looking at a monthly charge of £45 aren't we?

Not trying to rain on your parade - just seeking information.

Cheers.

Ian


----------



## DABurleigh

Ian,

Click on the link I gave, then click on "select and view plans". Even the cheapest one I have chosen, total £30 a month for 24 months including phone/charger/USB cable/ headset, INCLUDES 500MB per month (beware independent suppliers call this SAME tariff Unlimited Web) along with the 600 mins and unlimited texts.

Free Vodafone Passport to use inclusive minutes abroad with a connection fee per call:
http://online.vodafone.co.uk/dispat...=true&_pageLabel=templateBlank&pageID=OS_0100

For internet on the phone abroad then up to £5 per day in Europe:
http://online.vodafone.co.uk/dispat...fpb=true&_pageLabel=template12&pageID=OS_0097

Dave


----------



## carol

If you are able to do one for Android Dave, why not find out how many windows mobile phone users there are..... and perhaps do one for them as well.....

hopeful and giving this a bump at the same time.

Carol


----------



## riverboat2001

Just got my HTC Desire today, definate improvement over the N97


----------



## StAubyns

I should have an HTC Desire by this time next week - count me in


----------



## riverboat2001

StAubyns said:


> I should have an HTC Desire by this time next week - count me in


Hey, you won't be dissappointed, it's such a fantastic phone...
I simply can't put into words how cool it is.

Android is the way forward.

You might find this forum helpful when you first get it.

http://androidforums.com/htc-desire/


----------



## DABurleigh

Android the way forward all right 

This was 3 months ago










Dave


----------



## Telbell

....and here's another.... :lol: :lol: 

After days of extensive research this non-techie called into his local Vodaphone shop and got the deal DB referred to in the earlier page-including the Passport thingy- on a HTC Desire.

I've voted and it seems that there's a 100% vote by Android owners for the icampsite app (24 now??)

So how about it nuke??

:wink: :lol: :lol:

Thanks for the link riverboat-I know where to come if(when) I get stuck! :wink:


----------



## Techno100

I'll buy it even if its a tenner 8)


----------



## Alfa_Scud

Well I've only just noticed this revived thread, but Sandra has recently got an HTC desire, I think it's a great bit of kit, so have voted yes. 

Is the app actually available & if so is it just via the Android Market?


----------



## Detourer

Re my previous posting.............

Now that we have had both iPhone4 [x2] and GalaxyS Android [x1] in the family/business for a week or so........It's the Android for me in future, and if it's not too late I will be swapping the iPhone4 rubbish.

All that has been written that is bad about them is true and if I had realised how firm the grip that Apple has on these things I would not have touched them.

In comparison the GalaxyS is streets ahead, it was up and running before we left the shop........Damn iPhone has been endlessly plugged into a laptop downloading 6 hours of "stuff".......and no, the laptop is lightening fast!

I read an interesting article [but now can't find it again] about how the "Apple Mac and iPhone thing has become almost a new religion with detractors willing to do anything other than admit what they are......almost like Land Rover owners!

But I see in today's DMail paper [read on the Galaxy!] that iPhone owners have more sex.......so I may keep it!

..


----------



## Alfa_Scud

Detourer said:


> I read an interesting article [but now can't find it again] about how the "Apple Mac and iPhone thing has become almost a new religion with detractors willing to do anything other than admit what they are......almost like Land Rover owners!
> ..


Or indeed Hymer owners - sorry, OT I know


----------



## DABurleigh

For Telbell and other Google Android Desire Vodafone fans, in a week we should have Froyo with HD video, Flash and tethering but unencumbered with Vodafone branding/spamming:
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-10940342



Dave


----------



## DABurleigh

Nuke needs 40 potential sales at £6 each and regrettably, at least as far as this thread is concerned, we are still 7 short.

I can't believe MHF only has 33 uses with a mobile phone running Android interested in having the MHF campsite database on board, but there you go.

Maybe it's a bit like all those Nokia phone users who haven't a clue they are running Symbian ....

Dave


----------



## Telbell

Thanks Dave-"the Power of the People " eh? :wink: 

Though unfortunately VF have told me they';re out of stock so have to wait 7/10 more days for mine  

Hopefully it may already have been updated by then


----------



## Telbell

> Nuke needs 40 potential sales at £6 each


Well I'm another one who's willing to pay a tenner.

Perhaps Nuke could go ahead with the project based on a price of £10 and if/.when we get the additional seven he'll do us a rebate? :lol:


----------



## DABurleigh

Maybe; but he's a tough (read intransigent) negotiator 

Never mind on the Desire availability; it's because they can't make them fast enough. All those returned iPhone 4s :lol: 

Dave


----------



## Detourer

....................All those returned iPhone 4s

Re my earlier post about returning our iPhone4's for a couple more Andriod GalaxyS's......

So hot down here in Southern Spain last evening that I played, into the very early hours, in the iStore Apps shop.........

Type in "Sex", like you would at 03.30 in the morning, and just see what is available for the iPhone....!!!

I will be keeping the iPhone's [at least my one].....and thus joining the "New Religion".............

..


----------



## DABurleigh

Porn or Nazis - There's an interesting thinkpiece about App store content policy doing the rounds today:
http://www.engadget.com/2010/08/13/editorial-waiter-theres-a-nazi-theme-in-my-android-market/

Dave


----------



## Telbell

....and now up to 34....and rising??

Nuke?? How many do you need for a tenner :lol:


----------



## DiscoDave

I've just recently got a new android hanset, so stick me down for one, Although I'll more than likely need a prod in the right direction when it comes through cos i'll forget all about it


----------



## tony_debs

just got me a new galaxy,havent a clue how it works,but put me down for the app.
regards tony


----------



## Telbell

Still waiting for my "Desire"-been nearly 3 weeks now :roll: 

so- 38 down and 2 to go...are you watching Nuke? :lol:


----------



## DABurleigh

My HTC Desire has Froyo (Android 2.2) on it now. Works faster and smoother, tethering (wifi hotspot provision), video camera at 1280 * 720 resolution, apps on SD (big difference with Google Earth, etc), ......

2 more to go, come on Android phone owners.

Dave


----------



## Telbell

ONE MORE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## StAubyns

DABurleigh said:


> My HTC Desire has Froyo (Android 2.2) on it now. Works faster and smoother, tethering (wifi hotspot provision), video camera at 1280 * 720 resolution, apps on SD (big difference with Google Earth, etc), ......
> 
> 2 more to go, come on Android phone owners.
> 
> Dave


I presume that I am counted in - if not, I'm the last one needed  and I don't mind a tenner either 

Hi Dave

whats Froyo???


----------



## DABurleigh

Well if you can see the voting above and can't vote again then you have voted, if you see what I mean 

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=froyo

Dave


----------



## DABurleigh

nukeadmin said:


> based on what you mentioned Dave, I still reckon I would need around 40 potential sales (based on same £5.99 sale price) to give me enough support to press on with the idea and hence reduce my risk, I would need a beta tester also as I don't have an Android phone and so would not be able to test it (Don't expect the latter will be a problem though  )


Cooeeyyyyyyy. Dave where are you? Android has delivered on what you wanted. Don't disappoint us.

Dave


----------



## trevd01

I am willing to bet there will sooner or later be more Android users here than iPhone users.

Your market for the iPhone version -just 4 generations of iPhones, the iPad and the iPod Touch.

Your market for an Android version - _hundreds_ of different Android devices:

Acer Inc beTouch E110 02010-02-15February 15, 2010 1.5 240x320, 2.8" GSM850, GSM900, GSM1800, GSM1900, UMTS850, UMTS1900, CSD, GPRS, EDGE, UMTS, HSDPA, HSUPA, Bluetooth 2.0 + EDR, GPS with A-GPS 
Acer Inc Liquid A1 (S100) Liquid 02009-11-28November 28, 2009 1.6 Released in UK[1] GSM850, GSM900, GSM1800, GSM1900, UMTS850, UMTS1900, CSD, GPRS, EDGE, UMTS, HSDPA, HSUPA, Bluetooth 2.0 + EDR, Wi-Fi 802.11g, GPS with A-GPS 
Acer Inc Liquid E 02010-06-01Jun 2010 2.1 Rogers Wireless (Canada)[2] Smartphone with underclocked 768 MHz Snapdragon processor[3] 
Acer Inc Liquid E Ferrari 02010-06-01Jun 2010 2.1 A customized version of Liquid E with Ferrari visual styling [4] 
Bluelans Communication Sciphone N19 02009-11 November 2009 1.5 320x240 (QVGA) 2.8" 128 MB ROM, 128 MB RAM, 2 MP camera[5][6][7][8][9][10] 
Bluelans Communication SciPhone N21 02009-11 November 2009 1.6 400x240 (WQVGA) 3" Marvell PXA 310 624 MHz processor, 256 MB ROM, 128 MB RAM, 5 MP camera. Like the DSTL1, it is a rebranded Yuhua Tel X2 [7][11][12][13] 
CSL CSL Spice[14] August 2010 1.6 3.2" HVGA Capacitive Display First Malaysian mobile phone to run Android OS 
Dell Dell Mini3i Dell Mini 3 02009-11-01November 2009 1.5 3.2" China Mobile,
AT&T,
Claro (Brazil) China Mobile using the OPhone OS, and AT&T is using Android OS 
Garmin Garminfone 02010-06-09 June 9, 2010 1.6 3.5", HVGA 320 x 480 T-Mobile Qualcomm MSM7227, 4 GB Flash, 256 MB SDRAM, 256 MB ROM, microSD, 3 MP Camera, Wi-Fi, Bluetooth, GPS 
Geeks'Phone Geeks'Phone One 02010-02 February 2010[15] 528 MHz ARM11 processor, GPS, and 3.1 MP camera.[16][17][18][19] 
General Mobile General Mobile DSTL1 Imaginary 02009-08-01August 2009 1.6 First mobile phone on the market that supports both dual SIM technology and Android platform. Rebranded Yuhua Tel X2 
Highscreen PP5420 02009-07-11July 11, 2009 in Russia Formerly Windows Mobile phone[20] 
HKC HKC Pearl Claims to dual-boot Windows Mobile 6.1 and Android. It is an HTC clone device.[21] 
HKC HKC Imobile v413 An Android phone which is a clone of the HTC Touch.[22] 
HTC Corporation HTC Aria 02010-06-20June 20, 2010 2.1 with HTC Sense UI 480x320 (HVGA) 3.2" AT&T A mid-range AT&T exclusive, running on Android 2.1 with HTC Sense; uses 600 MHz MSM 7227 processor, 5 MP Camera; Similar to HTC Legend GSM 850/900/1800/1900MHz, HSDPA, EDGE, GPRS; Wi-Fi (802.11b/g); Bluetooth 2.1 with A2DP Stereo and EDR; A-GPS; FM Tuner, 3.5 mm stereo audio jack, micro-USB 
HTC Corporation HTC Desire 02010-03-26March 26, 2010 2.1/2.2 with HTC Sense UI 480x800 (WVGA) 3.7" Vodafone,
T-Mobile UK,
Virgin,
Telus Mobility,
O2,
Orange,
Three,
Telstra (AU Exclusive),
Mobitel,
Play Mobile,
Softbank Japan,
Meteor Ireland,
SK Telecom(S.Korea),
SFR (France) Similar to Nexus One but adds HTC's Sense UI, Optical trackpad and Hard buttons but does not have dual microphones as the Nexus One. Europe/Asia Pacific: HSPA/WCDMA: 900/2100 MHz or 850/2100 MHz (Telstra Australia); GSM: 850/900/1800/1900 MHz; Wi-Fi (802.11b/g); Bluetooth 2.1 with EDR; Micro USB 
HTC Corporation HTC Dream,
T-Mobile G1,
Era G1 in Poland HTC+Dream
T-Mobile+G1
Era+G1 02008-10-22October 22, 2008 1.0 through 2.1 480x320 (HVGA) 3.2" T-Mobile USA,
T-Mobile UK,
Telefónica,
T-Mobile Germany,
Singtel Singapore,
Rogers Wireless,
MTN Group South Africa,
Era,
Orange France The first phone on the market to use the Android platform.[23][24] The phone is part of an open standards effort of the Open Handset Alliance.[25][26] Wi-Fi (802.11b/g), Bluetooth 2.0+EDR, ExtUSB, A-GPS Quad band GSM 850 900 1800 1900 MHz GPRS/EDGE Dual band UMTS 1700 2100 MHz HSDPA/HSUPA (US/Europe) (7.2/2 Mbit/s) 
HTC Corporation HTC Hero,
HTC Droid Eris,
T-Mobile G2 Touch in Ireland, the UK, Hungary, The Netherlands and Germany HTC+Hero
HERO200
T-Mobile+G2+Touch
ERA+G2+Touch 02009-07-01July 2009 (Europe, Asia, Canada)
02009-10-01October 2009 (US) 1.5, 2.1 with HTC Sense UI 320x480 3.2" 180 PPI Meteor Ireland,
Optimus Portugal,
Sprint Nextel,
T-Mobile UK,
T-Mobile Germany,
Orange Mobile,
Telecom Italia Mobile Brazil,
Telus Mobility Canada,
Singtel Singapore,
Swisscom Switzerland,
Starhub Singapore,
Mobitel Slovenia,
Play Mobile,
Orange France,
MTS,
Verizon Wireless The Hero has two design versions.The original design is similar form factor to the Magic, the U.S. release design is more curved at the edges and has the controversial "chin" removed. Both use HTC's customized UI called HTC Sense which looks considerably different compared to HTC Dream and Magic phones.[27][28] Wi-Fi (802.11b/g), Bluetooth 2.0+EDR, ExtUSB, A-GPS GSM version: Quad band GSM 850; 900; 1,800; and 1,900 MHz GPRS/EDGE, and Dual band UMTS 900; and 2,100 MHz HSPA (Europe), or Dual band UMTS 850; and 1,900 MHz HSPA (North America) CDMA version: Dual band CDMA2000/EV-DO Rev. A 800; and 1,900 MHz 
HTC Corporation Droid Incredible ADR6300 02010-04-29April 29, 2010 2.1 with HTC Sense UI 800x480 3.7" AMOLED Verizon Wireless[29] Successor to the HTC Droid Eris; sports an 8.0 MP camera with dual flash LED, FM radio tuner, and 8 GB onboard flash memory.3.7" AMOLED screen, native resolution of 480x800px. CDMA2000/EV-DO Rev. A; Wi-Fi (802.11b/g); Bluetooth 2.1 with A2DP Stereo and EDR; A-GPS; FM Tuner, 3.5 mm stereo audio jack, micro-USB 
HTC Corporation HTC Legend 02010-03-16March 16, 2010 2.1 with HTC Sense UI 480x320 (HVGA) 3.2" AMOLED Vodafone exclusive,
SFR
Bell Canada
Mobitel,
Meteor Ireland Announced at Mobile World Congress 2010 in Barcelona[30]. Wi-Fi (802.11 b/g), Bluetooth v2.1 + EDR with Enhanced Data Rate, GSM 850 900 1800 1900 MHz HSPA/WCDMA 900 2100 MHz, GPS 
HTC Corporation HTC Magic,
HTC Sapphire,
T-Mobile myTouch 3G,
docomo HT-03A in Japan HTC+Magic
HTC+Sapphire
T-Mobile+myTouch+3G
Docomo+HT-03A 02009-04-27April 27, 2009-02009-07-28July 28, 2009 (depending on country) 1.5-1.6 320x480 (HVGA) 3.2" 180 PPI NTT Docomo,
T-Mobile USA,
Vodafone Germany,
Vodafone Australia,
Vodafone New Zealand,
Vodafone Portugal Portugal,
Vodafone UK,
Vodafone Spain,
Vodafone Italy,
Singtel Singapore,
Rogers Wireless,
SFR,
TMN Portugal,
Orange Polska,
Telecom Italia Mobile,
Vodafone Egypt,
Vodacom South Africa,
Saudi Telecom Company (STC) Similar to the Dream but without the slide-out keyboard, instead using an on-screen keyboard. HTC branded Magic (32A version) can officially get the HTC Sense user interface.[31][32] 
HTC Corporation HTC Tattoo (formerly HTC Click) HTC+Tattoo 02009-10-19October 19, 2009 1.6[33] 240x320 2.8" (QVGA) unlocked[34],
Vodafone Portugal A lower-end Android phone, includes the HTC Sense UI, similar form factor to the Magic. A 3.2MP camera.[35] 
HTC Corporation HTC Evo 4G (formerly HTC Supersonic) PC36100 02010-06-04June 4, 2010 2.2 with HTC Sense UI 480x800 4.3" 217 PPI Sprint Nextel A high-end Android phone, includes the HTC Sense UI, similar form factor to the Droid Incredible and HTC HD2. Contains many advanced phone features, including an 8 MP rear facing camera along with a 1.3 MP front facing camera.[36]The Evo 4G is currently (as of 5/22/10) the only phone to offer 4G internet access (Currently using Clearwire WiMAX). 
HTC Corporation Google Nexus One,
Codenamed HTC Dragon, HTC Passion Nexus+One 02010-01-05January 5, 2010 2.1-2.2 480x800 (WVGA) 3.7" 252 PPI T-Mobile USA/Wind Mobile(Canada),
AT&T, Rogers, Bell, Telus(Canada),
Vodafone (coming Q2 2010)
Orange France,
KTF (July 10, 2010) The first phone to be sold directly by Google, the Nexus One was initially available exclusively online, unlocked. It can now be bought on subsidized contract with various networks. 
HTC Corporation myTouch 3G Slide 02010-06-02June 2, 2010 2.1 with HTC Espresso Sense UI 320x480 (HVGA) 3.4" T-Mobile USA 5 MP camera, QWERTY four row keyboard, and a Swype on-screen keyboard.[37] 
HTC Corporation HTC Wildfire 02010-06-14June 14, 2010 2.1 with HTC Sense UI 240x320 (QVGA) 3.2" T-Mobile UK
3 UK
Vodafone U.K.
Virgin Mobile UK
O2 Mobile UK 5 MP autofocus camera with LED flash, 802.11b/g Wi-Fi, GPS/AGPS, Blueooth 2.1+EDR, 512 MB Flash and 384 MB of RAM, microSD expansion[38] 
Huawei T-Mobile Pulse,
Huawei U8220
CHT8000 in Taiwan Pulse
U8220 02009-10-01October 2009 1.5 (2.1 beta)[39] T-Mobile UK [40][41][42] 
Huawei U8230 U8230 02009-12-01December 2009 1.5 Bouygues Telecom
TMN Portugal 
i-Mobile i-Mobile 6010 240 x 400 (TFT) 3.0" 
Lenovo Lenovo OPhone China Mobile First handset to use the OPhone OS platform developed by China Mobile on Android. It supports the local TD-SCDMA 3G standard.[43] 
LG Group GW620 Eve
dubbed GW620 Linkme (for the Italian market) LG-GW620 02009-11-05November 5, 2009 1.5 Rogers Wireless, T-Mobile, Vodafone[citation needed] First LG Android phone. 
LG Group GT540 Optimus
Also known as the GT540 Swift LG-GT540 02010-05-31May 31, 2010 1.6 2.0 2.1 2.2 depending on the region Orange UK, O2 (Ireland) Smartphone with 3MP camera, 240 x 400 pixel touchscreen display, 3G HSDPA, WiFi, GPS, Bluetooth, a 3.5mm headphones jack, and MicroSD card support[44], 
LG Group KH5200 Andro-1 LG-KH5200 02010-03-01March 1, 2010 1.6 3.0"(HVGA, 320*480 LCD) KTF(S.Korea) Slide, QWERTY Keypad 
LG Group LU2300 Optimus Q LG-LU2300 02010-06-05June 5, 2010 1.6 3.5"(WVGA, 480*800 LCD) LG Telecom(S.Korea) Slide, QWERTY keuboard, WVGA AMOLED touchscreen, 1Ghz CortexA8 CPU, 5MP camera capable of recording 720p videos, and Mobile TV Tuner.[45] 
LG Group VS740 Ally (aka Aloha) LG-VS740 02010-05-20May 20, 2010 2.1 3.2"(WVGA, 480*800 LCD) Verizon Wireless Slide, QWERTY Keypad 
LG Group KU9500 Optimus Z LG-SU950 02010-07-00Q3 2010 2.1 3.5" WVGA AMOLED touchscreen, 1Ghz Qualcomm Snapdragon CPU, 5MP camera capable of recording 720p videos, and Mobile TV Tuner. 
Motorola Quench,
CLIQ XT,
Motorola MB501 MB501 02010-03-17March 17, 2010 [46] 1.5 (upgradable to 2.1) T-Mobile, Rogers Wireless,
Optus Spinoff of Motorola CLIQ, without a physical keyboard[47] 
Motorola Droid,
Motorola Milestone worldwide GSM Version
MotoQRTY (S.Korean Version) Milestone 02009-11-06November 6, 2009 2.0-2.2[48] 854x480 3.7" 265 PPI Verizon Wireless,
Telus Mobility Canada,
SK Telecom (S.Korea), Cellcom (Israel), O2 Germany [49] 
Motorola Droid X 02010-07-15July 15, 2010 2.1 (2.2 updated expected in September)[50] 4.3" 854 x 480 FWVGA (240 dpi) Verizon Wireless CDMA 800/1900 MHz EVDO Rev. A, 802.11b/g/n, Stereo Bluetooth v2.1 + EDR with A2DP and AVRCP, 3.5mm TRRS audio jack, USB 2.0 HS, OTA, HDMI, Over the Air Sync, PC Sync, DLNA 
Motorola Droid 2,
Droid Pro [51] 02010-08-12August 12, 2010 2.2 3.7" 480 x 854 WVGA [52] Verizon Wireless 3,7", 1 GHz CPU, 512 MB RAM, 8 GB ROM, 8 GB flash, microSD, 5 MP primary camera 
Motorola Motorola i1 02010 2010 1.5 320x480 3.1" Boost Mobile
& Sprint-Nextel 
Motorola Backflip,
Motorola MB300 MB300 02010-03-07March 7, 2010 [53][54] 1.5 (upgradable to 2.1 in the US) AT&T,
Telus Mobility Canada,
Optus AT&T's first smartphone running Android.[55][56] The phone has had Google search replaced by Yahoo! search; AT&T has also pre-loaded its own apps that are currently not removable, and has had the capability to install apps via the web browser removed.[57](Optus versions use standard google search and apps can be downloaded by through the web Browser). 
Motorola Backflip,
Motorola ME600 ME600 02010-03 March 2010 in China,
02010-06-22 June 22, 2010 in Taiwan 1.5 with Motoblur Taiwan version has Chinese physical keyboard. 
Motorola Devor 02010-03-25 March 25, 2010 1.6 with Motoblur Verizon Wireless Formerly the Calgary. 
Motorola Milestone XT701 XT701 02010-05-11 May 11, 2010 in Taiwan 2.1 
Motorola MOTO MT710 OPhone OS 1.5 China Mobile [58] 
Motorola XT720, Motoroi, 02010-02 February 2010 02010-07 July 2010 2.1 SK Telecom(S.Korea) T-Mobile USA (U.S.A) 8 MP Camera(Flash), HDMI, FM Radio, T-DMB, available only in korea 
Motorola XT800 2.0 China Telecom[59] [60] 
Motorola CLIQ,
Motorola DEXT worldwide MB200 02009-10-07October 7, 2009 (UK),[61] 02009-11-02November 2, 2009 (US)[62] 1.5 T-Mobile USA,
Orange UK,
Orange France [63][64] 
Pantech Sirius Sky IM-A600S 02010-05-01May 1, 2010 2.1 480 x 800 (WVGA) 3.7" SK Telecom(S.Korea) 1 GHz Snapdragon processor, 3.7"(WVGA 480*800, AMOLED), 5 MP camera, Wi-Fi, Bluetooth, GPS, and microSD expansion.[65] 
Pantech Sirius Izar IM-A630K 02010-07-26July 26, 2010 2.1 480 x 800 (WVGA) 3.7" KTF(S.Korea) Qualcomm MSM7227 (600 Mhz), 3.2"(WVGA 480*800, LCD), 5 MP camera(AF), Wi-Fi, Bluetooth T-DMB and microSD expansion.[66] 
Pantech Sirius Vega IM-A650S July, 2010 2.1 480 x 800 (WVGA) 3.7" SK Telecom(S.Korea) Minor upgrade of Sirius Sky[67] 
Qigi i6 2009 (formerly Windows Mobile) device running Android in December 2008.[68] The device is manufactured by Chinese ODM TechFaith.[69] 
Samsung Group Behold II Behold+II 02009-11-18November 18, 2009 1.6 with Touchwiz T-Mobile USA [70][71] 
Samsung Group i7500 Galaxy, Galaxy 02009-06-01June 2009 1.6 Bouygues Telecom,
O2 (UK),
Telecom Italia Mobile Brazil,
SmarTone-Vodafone,
O2 Germany,
Cellcom Israel,
Orange Israel,
Turkcell Turkey,
Bell Mobility[72] I7500L is released in Canada as a slight difference from I7500 from Europe and is in Android 1.5 
Samsung Group M900 Moment SPH-M900 02009-11-01November 1, 2009 1.5, 2.1 Sprint Nextel[73],
Bouygues Telecom,
O2 (UK),
Telecom Italia Mobile Brazil,
SmarTone-Vodafone,
O2 Germany,
Cellcom Israel 
Samsung Group i5700 Spica [74] GT-I5700 02009-11-01November 2009 1.6, 2.1[75] Mobitel,
Si.mobil,
O2 Ireland,
Rogers Wireless 
Samsung Group Galaxy A SHW-M100S 02010-04-29April 29, 2010 2.1 3.7" AMOLED SK Telecom(S.Korea) 5 MP camera, T-DMB, GPS, Bluetooth, 802.11n Wi-Fi, and video calling. Will only be available in South Korea.[76] 
Samsung Group i9000 Galaxy S,
Captivate GT-I9000
SHW-M110S(S.Korea) June 15, 2010
June 24, 2010 (S.Korea)
July 1, 2010 (Australia),
July 18th (US) 2.1 with Touchwiz 3.0 480x800 (WVGA) 4.0" Super AMOLED Vodafone UK[77]
SK Telecom (S.Korea), 
Movistar (Spain),
Optus[78],
ATT
1 GHz processor[79][80]
Exclusive USA versions vary (such as camera, flash, internal memory) depending on the carrier.[81] Dual band CDMA2000/EV-DO Rev. A 800/1900 MHz CDMA 800/1900 MHz EVDO Rev. A, WiMAX 2.5 to 2.7GHz; 802.16e 2.5G(GSM/GPRS/EDGE): 850/ 900/ 1800/ 1900 MHz; 3G (HSDPA 7.2 Mbps, HSUPA 5.76 Mbps): 900/ 1900/ 2100 MHz; Wi-Fi (802.11b/g/n); Bluetooth 3.0; USB 2.0, DLNA, Radio FM 
Samsung Group M910 Intercept,
Samsung Moment II M910 July 11, 2010 (USA) 2.1 3.0" TFT Sprint (USA) Small modifications to stock Android UI + landscape QWERTY slider + 3.2 megapixel cam 
Sony Ericsson XPERIA X10 Mini X10 mini 02010-02-01February 2010 1.6 with Timescape UI Rogers Wireless 
Sony Ericsson Xperia X10 X10i 02010-03-22 March 22, 2010 (UK)[82] 1.6 with Timescape UI 4.0" TFT NTT DoCoMo (Japan), Rogers Wireless, AT&T Smartphone with Rachael UI [83][84][85] 
Tiger Tiger G3 02009-09-01September 2009 1.5 240x400 The TigerG3 is a Chinese phone inspired by the HTC Hero with 3.2-inch (81 mm) 240x400 widescreen, dual SIM, 2 GB T-flash card as default, 3GP/MP4 full-screen video playback, 1.3 MP camera, 900/1800 MHz, Wi-Fi. Price as of September 2009[update] is the equivalent of 140 USD.[86] 
ZTE Link Q2 2010 1.6 240 x 320 pixels 2,8" Bouygues Telecom (France) Released in China with v2.1 OS 
Nexian A980 (Journey) July 2010 480 X 320 Pixels 3,2" Telkomsel Hutchison 3G (Indonesia) Released in Indonesia

Tablet computers
This category includes tablet/slate computers as well as PMPs and MIDs.

Manufacturer Name android.os.
Build.MODEL Release Date Version Notes 
Archos Archos 5 Archos5 02009-09-15September 15, 2009[87] 1.6 800x480 pixel 4.8" screen. 800 MHz ARM Cortex A8 processor.[88][89] tech specs 
Archos Archos 7 02010-06 June 2010 [90] 1.5 7" 800x480 screen tablet with 600 MHz ARM 9 processor.[91] tech specs 
ASUS EeePad 2011 3.0 10.1" Android tablet 
AUGEN Electronics Gentouch78 02010-07 July 2010 [92] 2.1 7" tablet, 800x480 resistive touchscreen, 800MHz CPU, 256MB RAM, WiFi, 2GB storage + SD slot; sold at KMart tech specs 
Camangi WebStation 02010 2010 1.5 7-inch Android tablet on a Marvell 624 MHz PXA303 processor, with onboard WiFi b/g, Bluetooth 2.0 and GPS. 
Dell Dell Streak/Mini5 August 13, 2010 1.6(Donut) Upgradable to 2.2(Froyo) 5-inch screen tablet/smartphone hybrid with 1 GHz Snapdragon processor. Front facing camera. 5MP camera w/ dual flash.[93][94] tech specs 
Eken M001 (TP701) 02010-03-24 March 24, 2010 1.5/1.6 7-inch resistive 800x480 touchscreen, VIA WM8505 600 MHz processor, 2GB of storage, and WiFi b/g.[95][96][97] 
Flat Computing FlatPad A10 02010-07 July 2010 2.1 (2.2 Froyo expected in late August 2010 firmware upgrade) 10.2" resistive 1024×600 TFT, ARM v6 CPU (Rev 5) ZT-180 - 1GHz+(not the same processor as Apple's iPad), 2GB flash memory, microSD memory card slot up to 32GB, USB port 1-USB 2.0 Host port and 1-USB 2.0 OTG port, WiFi, Accelerometer, Battery 2400 HAh, Work time Max 5 hours WiFi on , 7 hours WiFi off Tech Specs 
Hardkernel ODROID-T 02010 2010 2.1 Tablet with 10.1" capacitive (1366×768) touchscreen, 1 GHz Cortex A8 processor, 512MB moblie DDR memory, 1080p Full HD video, with onboard WiFi b/g, Bluetooth 2.0, Accelerometer, Compass sensor and external USB GPS. hardware and software open project. Supports Android 2.1. tech specs 
[98]

Eken M003 02010-05 May 2010 1.6 8-inch resistive 800x600 touchscreen, VIA WM8505 533 MHz processor, 2GB of storage, and WiFi b/g/n.[99] 
Enso zenPad 02010-03-20 March 20, 2010 1.5[100] Tablet with 5-inch 800 x 480 resistive touchscreen, 667 MHz Samsung 6410 processor, 8GB of microSD storage, WiFi, optional GPS, and 3G.[101][102] 
Lenovo LePad Late 2010/Early 2011 3.0 10.1 inch multitouch tablet. 
Mastone Mastone Lifepad 3G I850 02010 2010 2.1 Tablet with 7" resistive (800 x 600) touchscreen, 1 GHz ARM Cortex A8 Freescale i.MX515 processor, 512MB DDR 2 memory, front camera, with onboard WiFi b/g, onboard 3G (CDMA2000 module), onboard Bluetooth 2.1, onboard GPS, Android 2.1. 
[103]

MoonSE E7001 02010-05 May 2010 1.5 7-inch resistive 800x480 touchscreen, Rockchip RK2808 600 Mhz processor, 500 MHz DSP processor capable of 720P video playback, 2GB to 32GB of storage, WiFi b/g, 1.3MP camera 
Smart Devices SmartQ-V5 02009 2009 2.0 upgrade Tablet with 4.3" resistive WVGA (800×480) touchscreen, 600 MHz ARM11 processor. Supports Ubuntu Linux and Windows CE 6.0 in addition to Android.[104] tech specs 
Smart Devices SmartQ-V7 02009 2009 2.0 upgrade Tablet with 7" resistive WVGA (800×480) touchscreen, 600 MHz ARM11 processor. Supports Ubuntu Linux and Windows CE 6.0 in addition to Android.[105] tech specs 
JoinTech JAND700 02010 2010 1.5 7" resistive TFT touchscreen. Based on Arm11 Processor.[106] 
1&1 1&1 SmartPad 2010 1.6 7" resistive TFT touchscreen, LED back light, 800x480, 500MHz [107] 
Utopia Technology Co., Ltd. Shenzhen aka Utopia Tech Shenzhen Generic design rebranded[108] as aPad/iPed, Moonse E7001, Encipher One, Sanxi Fujian 02010 2010 800x480 pixel 7" screen. 600 MHz ARM Rockchip 2808A processor, Wifi, 2GB flash, upto 32GB SD-Card. 
Orphan Electronics Orphan iRobot M003 aPad/iPed 1.5[109] 02010 2010 1.5 800x480 pixel 7" screen. 600 MHz ARM Rockchip 2808A processor, Wifi, 2GB flash, upto 32GB SD-Card. 
Orphan Electronics M16 aPad/iPed 2.1[110] 02010 2010 2.1 10.2" screen. 1 GHz ARM Cortex A8 processor, Wifi, 2GB flash, SD-Card upto 32GB. tech specs 
Orphan Electronics M800 aPad/iPed 1.7.2 02010 2010[111][112] 1.7.2 800x480 pixel 7" screen. 800 MHz ARM Cortex A8 processor, Wifi, 1GB flash.[113][114] 
Dawa D7 2010 2.1 7" 600MHz Processor LCD 800*480 WIFI 802.11b/g, 720P HDMI video output, 3G external module tech specs

E-reader devices
These devices are designed for reading e-books and feature E Ink or similar technology.

Manufacturer Name android.os.
Build.MODEL Release Date Version Carrier Notes 
Barnes & Noble nook 02009-11-30November 30, 2009 AT&T[115] An e-Ink e-book reading device. Uses AT&T 3G or WiFi for the purpose of downloading content, with no charge to use either. 
enTourage eDGe 02010-02-01February 2010[116] A Dual-screen e-reader with a 9.7-inch e-ink display and 10.1-inch LCD.[117][118] 
Spring Design Alex Pre order began on March 16, 2010
Shipping begins by April 14, 2010 a Dual-screen ereader with a 6-inch e-ink display and a 3.5-inch LCD.[119][120]

Other devices
These devices include netbooks.

Manufacturer Name android.os.
Build.MODEL Release Date Version Carrier Notes 
Acer Inc Aspire One D250 02009-09-32Q3 2009 Netbook with dual-boot Windows XP and Android[121] 
HardKernel Odroid-S Q1 2010 2.1 Handheld console

[edit] Future
[edit] Upcoming Android smartphones
Manufacturer Name Release Date Version Carrier Notes 
Acer Inc beTouch E400 2.1 SIM-free smartphone with a 600 MHz CPU, 3.2 inch resistive touch screen, and a 3.1MP camera.[122] 
Acer Inc beTouch E110 1.5 SIM-free smartphone with 2.8MP camera.[122] 
Acer Inc Stream S110 Aug 2010 2.1 (uprade to 2.2 later) 1 GHz SnapDragon CPU, 3.7 inch AMOLED WVGA capacitive touch screen, 5MP camera.[123] 
Dell Aero 02010-06-32Q2 2010 1.5 (expected to change to 2.1 shortly after launch) AT&T 3.5-inch multitouch screen with nHD resolution, a 5MP camera, WiFi, GPS, and a 624 MHz Marvell processor.[124][125][126] 
Dell Thunder 02010-12-32Q4 2010 2.1 AT&T 4.1-inch WVGA OLED screen, and an 8MP camera.[127] 
Dell Flash 02011-03-32Q1 2011 2.2 (Froyo) AT&T 3.5-inch WVGA LCD screen, 5MP autofocus cam, 512MB of RAM and ROM with microSD expansion up to 64GB, WiFi, TV-out, a 800 MHz Qualcomm MSM7230 processor.[128] 
Lumigon T1 October 2010 2.2 (Froyo) 3.2-inch TFT capacitive touchscreen, WiFi, Bluetooth, A-GPS, 720P HDMI out, accelerometer, 5MP autofocus cam with flash, Freescale 1 GHz i.MX51 3D processor and 3.5 mm jack for audio, FM receiver and FM transmitter.[129][130] 
Dell Smoke 02011-06-32Q2 2011 2.2 (Froyo) AT&T 2.8-inch QVGA touchscreen, 5MP autofocus cam, microSD expansion to 32GB, WiFi, Bluetooth, and a 800 MHz Qualcomm MSM7230 processor.[131] 
HTC Corporation Vision 02010-07-00Q3 2010 2.1 T-Mobile 3.7" SuperLCD, keyboard 
HTC Corporation Desire HD 02010-07-00Q3 2010 2.2 4.3" SuperLCD, 1 GHz Qualcomm Snapdragon, 8 MPix camera 
INQ 02010-10-00Q4 2010[132] INQ announced it is developing phones on the Android platform with a release date in 2010.[133] 
Kyocera Zio M6000 02010-06-32Q2 2010 1.6 (user-upgradeable to 2.1) Low-priced smartphone with 3.5" 800x480 capacitive touchscreen, 600 MHz Qualcomm MSM7227 processor, 3.2MP camera, stereo Bluetooth, Wi-Fi, and 512 MB RAM.[134][135] 
Samsung Group i8520 Beam 02010-07-00Q3 2010 2.1 3.7" AMOLED, 8MP Camera, 800Mhz Snapdragon, Touchwiz 3, projector wvga 
Samsung Group i9100 Galaxy S Pro 02010-07-00Q3 2010 2.1 4.0" SuperAMOLED, keyboard 
Samsung Group i9200 Galaxy S2 02011-01-00Q1 2011 3.0 4.3" Super AMOLED 2, 1280 x 720, 2 GHz CPU, 1 GB RAM, 4 GB ROM, 32 GB flash, microSD, 8MP primary camera + 2.0 secondary camera 
Sony Ericsson XPERIA X8 02010-07-00Q3 2010 1.6 
T-Mobile Pulse Mini Released in UK. 2.1 T-Mobile Smartphone with 2.8-inch QVGA resistive touch screen, 3.2MP camera, GPS, WIFI, stereo Bluetooth, FM radio, 3.5mm headphone jack, HSDPA and MicroSD card (2GB included). Sub £100 price point is arguably a feature. Announced by T-Mobile on 16 February 2010.[136] 
Vodafone Vodafone 845 02010-05 May 2010 2.1 Vodafone Has a 2.8-inch (240 x 320) touchscreen, 3.2MP camera, 128MB RAM, and 512MB of storage.[137] 
ZTE Smooth 02010-07-00Q3 2010 1.6 Low-end smartphone with 2.8-inch 240×320 QVGA display, WI-FI, Bluetooth, GPS, and support for UMTS and GMS radios. Retail price expected to be under 1000 Yuan.[138]

Future tablet computers
Manufacturer Name android.os.
Build.MODEL Release Date Version Carrier Notes 
Aigo E500 02010-05 May 2010 1.6 MID with a 5-inch multitouch capacitive touchscreen with a Rockchip 2808 processor.[139] 
Aigo E700 02010-05 May 2010 1.6 MID with a 7-inch multitouch capacitive touchscreen with a Rockchip 2808 processor.[140] 
Archos Archos 8 02010-05 May 2010 2.1 3.2" screen tablet with 600 MHz ARM 9 processor.[91] 
Cisco Cisco Cius 02011-01 January 2011 2.2 Focused on business requirements including HD video conferencing. [141] 
Dell Looking Glass 02010-11 November 2010 2.1 AT&T Has a 7-inch 800x480 touchscreen, 4GB of RAM, 4GB of flash memory, a SDHC slot for up to 32GB of expansion, a 1.3MP camera, and a Tegra 2 processor.[142] 
EAFT MagicTile 02010-09-32Q3 2010 Tablet with 7-inch touchscreen (1,024 x 600 resolution), a front-mounted 1.3MP webcam, 1080p video encoding/decoding abilities, optional 3G, accelerometer, Bluetooth, HDMI output and a USB socket.[143][144] 
GiiNii GiiNii Movit Mini October 1, 2010 1.6 (rumored) An Internet device based on Google's Android operating system with a 4.3-inch (480x272) LCD screen, 256Mb of storage, MicroSD slot, Micro USB slot and Bluetooth.[145][146] 
HardKernel ODROID 02010-06 June 2010[3] 2.1 Gaming device with 3.5-inch touch screen, Samsung Cortex-A8 833Mhz ARM V7 CPU, 512MB memory, 720p HD video, WiFi, Bluetooth, Accelerometer. 
Hivision SpeedPad 02010 2010 1.6 Tablet with 7 inch screen, Samsung ARM11 800 MHz CPU, 256 MB RAM, 2GB internal storage, WiFi, support for external Bluetooth, 3G, GPS modules and 6 hours battery life. Expected to retail for about $100.[147] 
Hott MD500 1.5 [148] Tablet with 4.8 inch 800 x 480 screen.[149] 
Huawei SmaKit S7 02010 2.1 Tablet with 7 inch 800 x 480 screen, 1GHz MSM8250 Snapdragon processor, 720p playback, and 3G connectivity.[150][151] 
ICD Gemini 02010 2010 11.2" resistive/capacitive 1366 x 768 touchscreen, 1 GHz Tegra 2 SOC processor, SD card reader, FM radio, GPS, 802.11n WiFi, Bluetooth, MicroUSB, dual webcams (2 & 5MP).[152] 
ICD Vega 02010 2010 2.0 First Internet tablet to run Android with 15.6" screen, accelerometer, bluetooth, wifi, 1366x768.[153][154] 
Inbrics M1 02010-12-32Q4 2010 2.1 MID that was announced at CES 2010 and has a 3.7-inch WVGA AMOLED display, 3MP camera, front-facing VGA camera, 16GB of built-in storage, microSD slot, 1 GHz Samsung processor.[155][156] 
Marvell Moby 10-inch tablet with WiFi, Bluetooth, FM radio, GPS and both Android and Windows Mobile platforms.[157][158] 
NEC LifeTouch 02010-10 October 2010 2.1 Has a 7in TFT LCD touchscreen (800×480), ARM Cortex A8 processor, 256MB of RAM, GPS, accelerometer, Bluetooth, SDHC card slot, and a 3MP camera. Japanese-language Android is used.[159][160] 
Neofonie WeTab (former WePad) 02010-08 August 2010[161] Tablet with 11.6-inch (1366 x 768) display, a 1.66 GHz Intel Atom N450 processor, GMA 3150 graphics, webcam, two USB ports, flash card reader, and UMTS modem[162][163] 
Notion Ink Adam 02010 2010 10" screen tablet with dual core Nvidia Tegra 2 processor.[164] 
Pasen MID5 MID with 5-inch (800 x 480) LTPS LCD touchscreen, WiFi, HDMI out.[165][166] 
Philips GoGear Connect 02010-07 July 2010 PMP with 3.2-inch HVGA touchscreen, GPS, Bluetooth, and Wi-Fi.[167] 
RAmos RAmos W7 1.6 MID with 600 MHz Rockchip CPU and 4.8-inch screen[168][169] 
Samsung Electronics Galaxy Tab 02010-08 August 2010 2.1 SK Telecom Mobile tablet with 7-inch TFT-LCD screen, camera and Samsung's Touch Wiz UI. 
Sharp LYNX SH-10B 02010-07-23 July 23, 2010 1.6 NTT Docomo (Japan) MID with 5" 960 x 480 touchscreen, QSD8250 1GHz Snapdragon processor, 5.3MP and 4.3MP cameras, WiFi, Bluetooth 2.1 + EDR, microSD slot, and 3.4GB of internal storage.[170][171] 
Sharp IS01 02010-10 October 2010 1.6 au (Japan) MID with 5" 960 x 480 capacitive touchscreen, Snapdragon processor, 5.27 and 0.43MP cameras, WiFi, Bluetooth 2.1 + EDR, microSD slot, 1Seg mobile TV tuner, IrDA, 4GB of internal storage, and Qualcomm 3G CDMA data.[172] 
Sungworld Sungworld MID MID with 7-inch touchscreen, ARM926 CPU, 128MB of memory, 2GB of storage, and two USB ports[173] 
Velocity Micro Cruz 02010-08-01August 2010 2.1 Has a 7-inch capacitive multitouch screen and an 800 MHz processor.[174][175] 
ZiiLABS Creative Zii 1.6 The consumer version of the Zii EGG. 
Ministry of Human Resource Development (India) Sakshat 2011 
Viliv X10 2.1 10"

Future e-reader devices
Manufacturer Name android.os.
Build.MODEL Release Date Version Carrier Notes 
LiSeng VBook
Astri MyID 02010 2010 (production started Q2) 1.6 Dual-screen 5â€³ E-Ink screen and 4.8â€³ (800x600) LCD touchscreen with a 624MHz Marvell PXA310 processor, 128MB of RAM, 2GB of Flash storage, and built-in WiFi.[176][177] 
1Cross Tech MIDhybrid 1.6 E-reader with an E-Ink screen on the left and a LCD plus keypad on the right, with 3G, Bluetooth, and a front-facing webcam.[178]

Other future devices
Form factor Manufacturer Name Release Date Notes 
Netbook Skytone Alpha-680 Netbook with 533 MHz ARM-11 processor, 128Mb RAM, and 7-inch 800x480 LCDTV display.[179][180] 
Netbook Hivision PWS700CA No distributor as yet Netbook with 7 inch 800×480 screen, Rockchip RK2808 600mhz ARM926 processor, 128SDRAM, WiFi, Ethernet, and audio input/output.[181] 
Smartbook Mobinnova Beam 02010-06-32Q2 2010 Smartbook with 8.9-inch screen with Tegra 2.[182] 
TV NCPG Late 2010 55 inch HD television with Android 1.5. Powered by an 833 MHz Cortex A8 processor.[183] 
Netbook Toshiba AC100 02010--32Aug 2010 Android version 2.1, 512MB of DDR2 RAM, 8GB of flash NAND memory with more optional space coming from the SD/MMC card reader, 1.3MP webcam[184] 
TV Sony Sony Internet TV 02010-12-32Q4 2010 No details available yet.[185]


----------



## tony_debs

yer thought so


----------



## Telbell

> yer thought so


 :lol: :lol:

...and as prize to Trevor for longest Post of the week....month....year??

Yes Nuke, come on magic 40 achieved!


----------



## DABurleigh

http://www.engadget.com/2010/08/04/npd-android-is-now-top-selling-os-in-american-smartphones/


----------



## pieterv

Does the iPhone app (and therefore presumably any upcoming Android app) include all CS and CL and all CC and CCC campsites, or just the ones reviewed here?


----------



## DABurleigh

It duplicates the MHF Campsite database.

Dave


----------



## bulawayolass

I just ticked yes assuming that the samsun jet and tocco ultra are android as l am not sure but if they are l would be interested.\Have 2 phones as l have Brians as well only interested in buying for one phone though


----------



## DABurleigh

*Google Android share up, Apple iOS down*

Don't you just love it when a plan (well, OK, a prediction) comes together? 
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-762718.html#762718

Latest independent figures just in:
http://techcrunch.com/2010/09/03/quantcast-mobile-web-browsing/

Shame nuke doesn't seem to want the profit.

Dave


----------



## DABurleigh

Android number 2 OS later this year; predicted number 1 beating Nokia Symbian in 2014.

http://phandroid.com/2010/09/10/gar...-worldwide-before-2011-surpass-nokia-in-2014/

The only way is up:









Dave


----------



## DABurleigh

Those of you who had the wisdom to buy an HTC Desire, give yourselves a pat on the back:
http://www.techradar.com/news/phone...droid-phone-2010-which-should-you-buy--717819

And having looked at the forthcoming Desire HD, we aren't missing much, either.

Dave


----------



## nukeadmin

what about the very interested stats from Mashable Dave 

U can see why i developed on iPhone then iPad first


----------



## seamusog

Cheers for that Dave, I knew I had made the correct decision.Now, if someone would only show me how to drive it and save the battery from draining after 12 hours


----------



## chiily

DABurleigh said:


> Those of you who had the wisdom to buy an HTC Desire, give yourselves a pat on the back:
> http://www.techradar.com/news/phone...droid-phone-2010-which-should-you-buy--717819
> 
> And having looked at the forthcoming Desire HD, we aren't missing much, either.
> 
> Dave


It is good to be right once in a while.


----------



## cabby

will quite possibly have an android phone in the near future when due for upgrade, will it be available say December/Jan.
The other question I have is, what has happened to the idea of a dongle with the same info for the laptops.

cabby


----------



## SilverF1

I have the Desire. 

Just need the App.


----------



## Telbell

Had mine a couple of weeks and it keeps "freezing"  

Still, whilst it's back in the shop I'll have chance to work through the 211-page Manual :lol:

(and yes. it's 48 now for the campsite apps Nuke)


----------



## DABurleigh

Dave (nuke),

I appreciate your capacity to defend your past decisions, but come on now, please offer me the courtesy of some objectivity! 

Let's get this straight, you ignore the general statistics of web usage by phone OS share in the US and their trajectory, you ignore the general statistics of phone OS market share and their trajectory, both of which I posted on the same page as your own Mashable comment, and you prefer to believe that the download statistics of a single Mashable app, DIFFERENT for each OS, and which is only relevant to those geeks who wish to keep on top of latest development in mobile social networking, best guides your MHF app investment decisions aimed largely at retired motorhomers? Wow!

If you look up the comments about the Android version of the Mashable app, you see it is littered with negativity about crashes on startup and forced closures with recent popular Android phones, JUST as the Facebook Android app itself is the worst app I have on my phone (see my FB feed), so I bypass it by using touch.facebook.com which works and has full functionality, including Places.

I think those who have gone to the trouble on this thread to beat your Android number constraint would like to know your specific intentions 

Dave


----------



## trevd01

Ok, so it's currently only 1 billion downloads from Android market compared to 5 billion iPhone app downloads :evil:

Android Market: Over 1 billion served

Android Market: Over 1 billion served
Raven Lovecraft | Fri 16th Jul 2010, 10:38 am
#android #android-market #app-store

If the ticker on Androidlib.com is anything to go by, then Google's Android Market mobile app store has just crossed into the world of a billion downloads.

Android has been growing at a fast clip since it debuted in 2008 and has been on a significant upswing since last December, with the launch of the Motorola Droid.
There are currently 60 mobile phones that have Google's mobile operating system, ranging from entry-level smartphones to the country's only 4G phone from Sprint, the Evo.

According to Google, there are now around 93,000 apps on the Android Market, and although Google has not officially said how many downloads have been logged, Androidlib's numbers would indicate that every Android owner has, on average, downloaded more than a few apps to their phone.

Of course, it still has a long way to go to even be close to Apple's iPhone numbers. The iPhone App Store has more than 225,000 applications and has logged 5 billion downloads.

Read more…#android #android-market #app-store #droid #evo #iphone #shopandroid


----------



## DABurleigh

Yawn! Look, I'm making a very simple point. You don't make investment decisions based on cumulative history. You make them on the CURRENT and FORECAST data. And you look at RELEVANT data, not merely an example which is NOT relevant!

Dave


----------



## Telbell

...and now it's FIFTY Nuke :wink:


----------



## DABurleigh

Apple iPhone lovers eat your heart out. Here's examples of what a decent phone does even without any apps added:
http://www.engadget.com/2010/09/22/htc-desire-hd-detailed-in-appropriately-hd-video/

Dave


----------



## Yorkshirefreckles

Detourer said:


> Re my previous posting.............
> 
> But I see in today's DMail paper [read on the Galaxy!] that iPhone owners have more sex.......so I may keep it!
> 
> ..


No they don't - they just talk about it more!!


----------



## DABurleigh

*Android number 1 in US over last 6 months*

http://www.engadget.com/2010/10/05/android-is-numero-uno-among-us-phone-buyers-over-the-last-six-mo/










Dave


----------



## nukeadmin

lol Dave don't give in trying but I will always base decisions on facts, facts that I have access to not other sites, such as the following graph based on MHF statistics now and current


----------



## DABurleigh

So why did you set a threshold for investment of 40 potential purchasers when you have no such intent to keep your side of the bargain even when the Android numbers go substantially above that?

Can't speak for others but feel a bit conned.

Dave


----------



## nukeadmin

no-one is being conned Dave, I am up to my neck with finishing usb campsites version first before I tackle any more coding projects with outsourced developers.

After October 22nd if NOTHING goes amiss the USB campsite software will be done and dusted, then and only then can I look at other platforms.

I will also need a Beta tester but I suspect that wont be a problem as you will step up to the fold Dave


----------



## trevd01

...ahh. The old graph-with-no-scale-on-it presentation, eh? :twisted: 

And I will be happy to be a beta tester


----------



## nukeadmin

oh i really think Dabs should do it as the instigator initially 
he has read the thread at 10.22pm so just awaiting his reply to leap into the fold and assist with getting an excellent Android app tested next month ready for all you Android users to reap the benefit of


----------



## DABurleigh

Good stuff Dave.

My reply is at page 1 of this thread, 3) in:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-813088.html#813088

;-)

Dave
PS I posted it for friends on FB, but not here, so see this link for a listing of the apps currently installed and used on my Android phone:
http://www.appbrain.com/user/DABurleigh/apps-on-the-htc-desire

There are others dormant in the phone's SD, such as Google Earth, which are used less frequently but are large, and apps that for some reason aren't listed on AppBrain, but are on my phone, like TrainTimesUK.


----------



## DABurleigh

The HTC Desire HD is available on Vodafone from today, with the cheapest tariff ever to include European roaming at 5MB per day.
> HTC Desire HD <

Dave


----------



## lalala

DABurleigh said:


> The HTC Desire HD is available on Vodafone from today, with the cheapest tariff ever to include European roaming at 5MB per day.
> > HTC Desire HD <
> 
> Dave


Have just looked at this. THE vodaphone info says that 5mb is included for Europe but I can't find that it specifies 'per day'. Can you please tell me where to look. 
What will i be able to do with 5mb? A few emails perhaps? What about reading emails or looking at web pages? 
Any advice will be much appreciated,
Lala
PS I thought the Vodaphone Passport looked a reasonably cheap way of making/receiving calls abroad.


----------



## Terryg

The Vodafone deal includes 5MB of data per day, details can be found here<<

Terry.


----------



## DABurleigh

Yes, I have the free VP option and exceedingly useful it is. When in Germany with MHF earlier this year we had to deal with an extended domestic issue with long phone calls and all it cost was 75p per hour.

Dave


----------



## DABurleigh

Quarter 3 results are in from Catalys and NPD, saying the same thing:

"Android has gone from roughly 3% of smartphone sales in Q3 of 2009 to over 43% just one year later. The tremendous growth puts Android at 17 percentage points ahead of Apple’s iOS phones and over 40 percentage points over Microsoft’s Windows Mobile."

Don't say I didn't warn people ;-)

Dave


----------



## Telbell

Can I......

Dare I.....

ask if there's any progress on the Android Campsite Database?


----------



## tony_debs

has anyone got the samsung galaxy,mine keeps freezing,and im still waiting for the froyo downloand that i think the htc desire has,im not that happy with it.


----------



## CliveMott

"Alison like most females cannot understand why they don't work by telepathy as females do it all the time."

This I can confirm!

C.


----------



## Terryg

tony_debs

You may be interested in this link, your Galaxy S update<<.

All uk Galaxy S devices are scheduled for update by the end of this month after several false starts.

Terry.


----------



## Telbell

Didn't realide this but "Dishpointer" now available as an App for Android

http://www.dishpointer.com/2009/android-app-released/

The Android "Market" shows it as £11.99 in UK

and this:

http://www.dishpointer.com/2009/augmented-reality-satellite-finder/


----------



## DABurleigh

There are a few HTC Desire owners following this thread, so just to make you aware of this bargain:
https://www.amazon.co.uk/DESIRE-LEA...RL24/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1293804098&sr=8-2









This is £2.99 delivered to your door. The horizontal belt-loop with magnetic flap is my favourite phone case format. I am impressed with everything about it, the ergonomic design, leather quality, stitching, belt security, etc. How anyone makes a profit on this I simply cannot fathom.

Dave


----------



## DABurleigh

And here is an unbelievably clever app for fast and accurate text entry on the Android platform. It works amazingly well on my HTC Desire. Try it and see - you can always swap the text entry method by holding a finger down on a text entry window and selecting:
http://beta.swype.com/
After an initial play and the wonderment is subsiding, your productivity will increase further by going through these:
http://www.swypeinc.com/tips-tricks.html

Dave


----------



## adonisito

Me, I've got an HTC Wildfire, damn good it is too, apart from all the usual apps, I like to play chess, Shredder's a great program.


----------



## DABurleigh

Regrettably it is over a fiver and with no trial period :-(


----------



## Telbell

> And here is an unbelievably clever app for fast and accurate text entry on the Android platform. It works amazingly well on my HTC Desire. Try it and see - you can always swap the text entry method by holding a finger down on a text entry window and selecting:
> http://beta.swype.com/


Dave-I've had the confirmation EMail on my phone and now trying to activate; I;ve put usrename & pwd in buit there's no link to hit after that (eg "activate, submit etc")

Beneath fields for username/pwd it's just black screen...any ideas pse??


----------



## DABurleigh

Tel,

Sorry, I'm not clear on where you've got in this sequence:
https://beta.swype.com/android/welcome/detailed/

Dave


----------



## Telbell

OK- registered usingPC and email address I use for Android

Opened Android and got link for activation

Pressed link asnd asked for username/pwd- put in but no "enter" button/link to take it further


----------



## soundman

Is there anybody out there using the Android system on an HTC HD2 with favourable results?

Soundman


----------



## DABurleigh

Sounds like you are still in your browser, Tel. Press Home and look for a download notification. The app is probably on your phone already.

Dave


----------



## Telbell

Dave- I've had no notifications for swype.

On my HTC screen I have:
Text input for screens-activate account
Log in below to activate yr account

So I've put in my Email address (as username) ad password I made up when I refistered

But what then? There is no button/link to show "log in"


----------



## DABurleigh

I read your words, but I still don't know the answer to my last - where are you in the sequence here - 1,2,3,4 ....?
https://beta.swype.com/android/welcome/detailed/


----------



## Telbell

Thanks Dave-It's somewhere between 2 and 3....not as far as "downloading" at 3!!


----------



## DABurleigh

Dunno then. I've just gone back to the hyperlink in the email in 2 previously sent to me, clicked it and get sent to my browser with the same web address and the same screen as in 3 and a download waiting for me. There is no stage in between. 

When you manually put that link into your browser, what happens? 

Dave


----------



## Telbell

Link is about 3miles long Dave- Never mind I'll start again & have another go later

Thanks anyway


----------



## DABurleigh

Well that's a clue, because this is all it is in my email, just as on the help screens:
https://beta.swype.com/android/get/

Dave


----------



## Telbell

I think I may be getting there-up to No 9 now :lol: 

Watch this space :lol:


----------



## DABurleigh

Well, as we hit double the declared number of Android users than needed for an Campsite app, and with Google Android not merely smashing iPhone into second place but having DOUBLE the iPhone's sales over the last 3 months (includes the peak festive sales period), and becoming the world's LEADING smartphone platform to boot:
http://www.canalys.com/pr/2011/r2011013.html

it will all matter not one jot because nuke will still be in denial, curling up in a corner to cuddle his i-pod, i-phone and i-pad 

Dave


----------



## nukeadmin

lol Dave
u do keep trying 

until you can produce me a chart that shows Motorhome owners of Android phones it isn't applicable tbh

Alongside that is that according to devs I have spoken to have said that developing for Android is becoming more and more of a nightmare to code for because of diverging versions and platform irregularities caused by open framework allowing many hardware platforms to develop and the attached issues with screen resolutions etc.

Another thing I have read and not owning an Android phone I am completely devoid of experience here but the discussed widespread pirating of software for the Android OS is a negative to me as a developer who has to pay to get an app made for the platform.


----------



## DABurleigh

Well I could comment on these perceptions but there sounds little point. We seem, by stealth, to have retreated from:

1) "I need 40 potential sales to make it a go-er", to;

2) "I'll do it when I've finished the USB dongle", to;

3) "I'm not going to do it, no matter how much Android beats iPhone"

:-(

Dave


----------



## nukeadmin

> I'm not going to do it, no matter how much Android beats iPhone


lol surely this is a perception Dave, where did I say I'm not going to do it


----------



## nukeadmin

can you clarify something for me Dave as a none Android owner myself. Does the Android marketplace now charge 30% commission on app sales in line with how Apple operates ?

At the time of the statement of 40 potential purchasers this was based on the developers quote back in March last year for the original version of icampsites, Google Android marketplace charging 0% commission and a sale price of £5.39

As a businessman I have to consider ROI, no use me spending considerable funds getting the app ported to then find it will take me 24 months to recoup that investment.

Now marketplace commission is 30%, I couldn't very well market the Android app at more than twice the cost of the Apple app without howls of protest and so that would mean selling the app at £2.39 - 30% = £1.67 per app sold - tax / vat = perhaps £1.50 per app sale

Now today I have emailed and asked for a re quote from the developer for an Android port of the current version which again is much more complex than the original version mooted and so will take a more advised look

Articles like THIS and THIS back up my worries


----------



## AfterTime

DABurleigh said:


> Well I could comment on these perceptions but there sounds little point. We seem, by stealth, to have retreated from:
> 
> 1) "I need 40 potential sales to make it a go-er", to;
> 
> 2) "I'll do it when I've finished the USB dongle", to;
> 
> 3) "I'm not going to do it, no matter how much Android beats iPhone"
> 
> :-(
> 
> Dave


I bought an Android phone on the strength of that. :evil:

Is it a NO GO then ?? :roll:


----------



## nukeadmin

> I bought an Android phone on the strength of that. Evil or Very Mad
> 
> Is it a NO GO then ??


where did I say that ?


----------



## AfterTime

nukeadmin said:


> I bought an Android phone on the strength of that. Evil or Very Mad
> 
> Is it a NO GO then ??
> 
> 
> 
> where did I say that ?
Click to expand...

............It was a question Dave (Two ??)

Answer would be Yes or No.


----------



## nukeadmin

The Answer is NO I still have intentions do the app, but based on my workload with app development and the current state of the marketplace it isn't happening today

I will report back with the price I am quoted to port it across, and then we can see full sensible reasoning as to the feasible of moving ahead as the only way I can see it working is with a higher price vs the iPhone counterpart but is this fair, will it cause lots of unrest ?


----------



## AfterTime

No Problem, Still want the dongle.

Wife has the Ipod, but thats "hers".


----------



## GEMMY

http://uk.news.yahoo.com/22/20110131/ttc-oukin-uk-google-nokia-fe50bdd.html
tony


----------



## nukeadmin

well got the response back from the coder, he wants $1200 to port it to the Android platform

equates to roughly £750

so you can see Dave, it will need more than 40 members @£2.39 (-30% commission) to be interested to make it worthwhile 


Even if I sold the app for £5, Google takes 30% of that leaving me with £3.50 per sale meaning I would need to sell 214 copies to recoup the investment.

Taking all this into consideration Dave (and other interested parties) If you want to start another thread and poll to track members interested in placing orders for an Android app. If you can accummulate 150 who will place a back order to allow me enough of a guaranteed market and payment to justify getting the app developed I will press on 

I may also need someone to debug it in conjunction with the developer

The developer estimates 20 days work so once you amass the market and funding then 20 days later you would have the app up and running on your devices.

can't say fairer than that, been as transparent as I can

Not having an Android phone and Android market being limited to being accessed solely on the phones i.e. not having a desktop / online variant like iTunes I cannot see the shopfront, what is the sort of price apps go for on the Android market ?


----------



## trevd01

http://www.android.com/market


----------



## nukeadmin

Sorry trevor, "This is a showcase for some of the featured and top ranked applications and games available on Android Market. For a comprehensive, up-to-date list of the tens of thousands of titles available, check out Android Market on your handset. "

and none of them show prices, spoken to Dabs and I can see like the Apple Appstore the apps sell for a trivial amount and £5 is not a longstanding price that could be used


----------



## trevd01

You don't, of course, have to sell it on the Android Market.

Android is not Apple - you can install apps downloaded from anywhere.

Why don't you sell it on your existing online store? 

Even make it a members exlusive at first?

Once you have made the return on your investment by this route, then you can afford to bear the commission on Android Market and ope up sales to the public.


----------



## nukeadmin

ah interesting Trevor, although I still need the initial market of approx 125 sales then based on £5

Like I said I am not averse to it, If someone wants to start a new thread asking who would place a back order for the app to be developed and you can get the required number, then I will create the item for sale on ODB, members can start buying it and once the sales have been reached I will contract the developer to start work


----------



## Andysam

Apps range from free to £9.75 for office suites. £5 would sound reasonable as Android apps can update automatically as the app is updated/improved.


----------



## rogerblack

nukeadmin said:


> . . . , what is the sort of price apps go for on the Android market ?


As your previous research has shown, the vast majority are free with adverts, sometimes with the option to download an advert-free paid app having evaluated the freebie. However they can cost anything from a few pence for simple stuff to £12-15 for serious business type apps.

As a typical example in this field, MobileCar is an app to locate aires/stellplatz with nearby location and/or facility searches etc, database featuring over 5000 European areas - download cost is £4.36.

Although the bummph on the app is all in English on my Android phone, the only online reference I can find for you is in French:

http://www.mobilit-studio.fr/mobilecar/

Hope this helps.


----------



## nukeadmin

> As a typical example in this field, MobileCar is an app to locate aires/stellplatz with nearby location and/or facility searches etc, database featuring over 5000 European areas - download cost is £4.36.


interesting so £5 for the app sounds about right based on that then


----------



## Terryg

Roger,

Found MobileCar on Android Market, what an excellent app for locating Aires. 

Thanks for your post, the app is well worth the £4.38.

Terry.


----------



## trevd01

trevd01 said:


> http://www.android.com/market


Try that link again, I was a day early. Full browser based market now available.

That link again?

http://www.android.com/market


----------

